# Oops.. Need help with undoing RAID.



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, I need some help.

I just got a new p5q motherboard. I had my two old HDD hooked up in raid 0 on my old EVGA 780i.. the problem is that I just took out the HDD and connected one to the asus (because I'm not planning on raiding with this board) and now windows can't detect a HDD to install to. Is this because the HDD was striped on my old mobo? Can I do anything about this?

thanks people


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2009)

The new motherboard would have the settings to adjust for SATA connections set as IDE/RAID.  When you get a new mobo then you would have to set that automatically.

Try booting into your BIOS and checking under the main tab and see what it shows for SATA1, SATA2...

You may need to adjust the interface settings or Type or something.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

P5Q series dont need to be set to IDE mode in vista, they have working AHCI drivers provided already.

Just check the usual stuff (raid aside), as to why it might not be detected.


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

Well it detects the hardrive in the bios but not on the windows installation screen. I just connected the other hardrive.. So I now have the two HDD connected to the p5q and ran the windows set up. Now there is one hardrive detected in the windows screen but it's not my newer hardrive in which I want to put the OS on. It is the older hardrive. So I wonder what exactly is going on. Any suggestions? Should I just install the OS on the old hard drive? I would really rather not but I don't know how to get windows to detect my other hardrive.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> Well it detects the hardrive in the bios but not on the windows installation screen. I just connected the other hardrive.. So I now have the two HDD connected to the p5q and ran the windows set up. Now there is one hardrive detected in the windows screen but it's not my newer hardrive in which I want to put the OS on. It is the older hardrive. So I wonder what exactly is going on. Any suggestions? Should I just install the OS on the old hard drive? I would really rather not but I don't know how to get windows to detect my other hardrive.



i'm not entirely sure. RAID should be locked via the controller, not the drive.

You sure its not just something silly like failing to click 'advanced' ?


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2009)

Try a different SATA port, dont use the express/orange ports and try connection 1.


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

Lol Yeah man I'm sure, I have clicked advanced. I'll keep it at but Idk... this is really strange. Maybe I'll try different sata ports... I am already not using the express ports.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

maybe try formatting it in windows on another machine/OS, delete the partition and such.


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

Hmm I can try that I guess.. Just got into the set up and still no detection of the other drive.. Going to try a couple more things and see if they work.. this is irritating.


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

This is so weird I cannot understand what would stop the hard drive from being detected during the windows set up.. and allow it to be detected in BIOS..


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

Well shit people. I just connected it to the other machine and it's the same story. BIOS can detect the HDD but windows cannot.... Does anyone have any other suggestions or am I screwed?


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> Well shit people. I just connected it to the other machine and it's the same story. BIOS can detect the HDD but windows cannot.... Does anyone have any other suggestions or am I screwed?



other than deleting partitions... maybe its initialised wrong? i really dont know.


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

It doesn't even show up as a partition. There is just a blank drive selection screen. So I can't even try and delete the partition... this is lame man.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> It doesn't even show up as a partition. There is just a blank drive selection screen. So I can't even try and delete the partition... this is lame man.



show me a screenshot of the drive in drive management


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

Can't really take a screen shot .. and I don't have my camera charged. It says Sata 6 then reads Hard Drive. I can click on this and it will take me to a screen that shows the vendor of the hardive as well as the size. Here I have to options. Set Sata to "auto" or "not installed." And then I can enable or disable SMART monitoring.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> Can't really take a screen shot .. and I don't have my camera charged. It says Sata 6 then reads Hard Drive. I can click on this and it will take me to a screen that shows the vendor of the hardive as well as the size. Here I have to options. Set Sata to "auto" or "not installed." And then I can enable or disable SMART monitoring.



no i mean on a working machine. windows disk management, show me what appears there.


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

I can't man, this is the only working machine I have atm and it's a laptop lol.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> I can't man, this is the only working machine I have atm and it's a laptop lol.



no USB cages? no e-sata? what a scary world you live in, without triplicate spare parts for everything


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no USB cages? no e-sata? what a scary world you live in, without triplicate spare parts for everything



I know, I suck lol.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

i guess you could try formatting with a bootable DOS tool or something.


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i guess you could try formatting with a bootable DOS tool or something.



dunno what that is  or where to find it.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> dunno what that is  or where to find it.



i have tools to make a flash drive bootable, with DOS on it. but my DOS is so rusty i wouldnt know how to tell you to format it with FDISK.


----------



## Kenshai (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i have tools to make a flash drive bootable, with DOS on it. but my DOS is so rusty i wouldnt know how to tell you to format it with FDISK.



Just use the hp usb disk format tool Here 

That's what I used to make it bootable no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

Hmmm.. I'm going to try and install the OS onto the old drive (the one that is detected). Then update the BIOS and install drivers. After I do all that I'll hook up the non detectable hard drive and see if I can do anything with it in the windows installation screen.


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> Hmmm.. I'm going to try and install the OS onto the old drive (the one that is detected). Then update the BIOS and install drivers. After I do all that I'll hook up the non detectable hard drive and see if I can do anything with it in the windows installation screen.



Sounds like a plan, sucks when things go haywire and cant figure them out.


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

It sure does.. Well I'm just about finished with all the updating and I will be connecting the New HDD shortly to see if anything has changed... I hope seagate has a warranty so I can hopefully just get it replaced.


----------



## Kenshai (May 14, 2009)

What happens when you bring up disk manager now?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2009)

sounds to me that the bios sees the drive but because its set up with an OS in raid on it the Install disk is getting pissy.

Get a copy of UBCD burn the ISO and zero out/ reformat the drive in DOS. or go to seagate and download SEATOOLS.

Drop install disk in and go at it.

EDIT: this is only if you arent trying to save the info on the drive. I thought I read you just want a fresh OS on one of the drives. This should cure it.


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

Alright Sneeky, so just connect non working HDD and then download seatools.. and then run it I am guessing, and then try to run windows installation again? That's it?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2009)

well you said the bios sees the HDD right? 

if so the DOS disc will load and see the drive also. There are options in both UBCD and SEATOOLS to acomplish a wipe to zero's or a basic reformat...I assume either should work.

Then when you go to use the Install disc it will see the drive as a blank format instead of half of a RAID setup and getting pissy.

Of course you need to download and burn the disc on another rig


----------



## Cja123 (May 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> well you said the bios sees the HDD right?
> 
> if so the DOS disc will load and see the drive also. There are options in both UBCD and SEATOOLS to acomplish a wipe to zero's or a basic reformat...I assume either should work.
> 
> ...



Your a genius Peet. I downloaded that DOS program and burnt the iso file. Booted up and I erased the zero track. The HDD works now and has the OS installed on it.  Thanks for the help man


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2009)

glad you got it all sorted Cja.


----------

